# Dauernd Anrufereien trotz Robinsonliste



## Marco001 (15 April 2008)

Also folgendes: Ich habe mich bereits vor einigen Monaten mit unserer Telefonnummer auf der Robinsonliste eingetragen. Allerdings ist der Nutzen gleich null. Noch immer kommen Anrufe mit Gewinnspielen und umfragen sowie irgendwelchen Mitgliedschaften.
Der Hammer: Einer der Dauernden Anrufer ist der Bertelmann-Club, die ja wirklich Deutschland bekannt sind, und eigentlich doch auch ohne Telefonspam genug Umsatz machen dürften. Vor ca. 2-3 Jahren habe ich bei Bertelsmann die Mitgliedschaft gekündigt, trotzdem rufen die Mich dauernd an, um mir irgendwelchen Mist anzudrehen. 
Was kann man gegen diese Anrufereien, grad von Bertelsmann, unternehmen, Robinsonliste Fruchtet ja anscheinend nicht.


----------



## wahlhesse (15 April 2008)

*AW: Dauernd Anrufereien trotz Robinsonliste*

Hallo,

ich vermute mal es war keine echte Robinsonliste, sondern das genaue Gegenteil davon :wall:. Es gibt keine Robinsonliste für Telefonspam. Sag mal an wo Du das gemacht hast, dann gibts mehr Info.
Kleiner Tipp, Telefonnummer ändern lassen, sonst wirst Du Deines Lebens nicht mehr froh.
LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2008)

*AW: Dauernd Anrufereien trotz Robinsonliste*

wenn es die "echte" Robinsonliste ist,
danach richten sich nur *seriöse* Unternehmen.


----------



## bernhard (15 April 2008)

*AW: Dauernd Anrufereien trotz Robinsonliste*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> danach richten sich nur *seriöse* Unternehmen.


Quatsch.

Seriöse Unternehmen belästigen niemand unaufgefordert am Telefon.


----------



## Heiko (15 April 2008)

*AW: Dauernd Anrufereien trotz Robinsonliste*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich vermute mal es war keine echte Robinsonliste, sondern das genaue Gegenteil davon :wall:. Es gibt keine Robinsonliste für Telefonspam.


Doch, gibt es:
http://www.robinsonlisten.de/

und die arbeitet auch sehr seriös. Allerdings klappt das nur für die Unternehmen, die zumindest so seriös arbeiten, dass sie sich an die Liste halten.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2008)

*AW: Dauernd Anrufereien trotz Robinsonliste*

sag ich doch!


----------



## wahlhesse (15 April 2008)

*AW: Dauernd Anrufereien trotz Robinsonliste*

Deswegen fragte ich ja, ob es die "echte" Robinsonliste ist. Es kursieren auch einige andere vermeintliche Listen im Netz, welche das gleiche versprechen aber das Gegenteil machen .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Marco001 (15 April 2008)

*AW: Dauernd Anrufereien trotz Robinsonliste*

Das ist schon die, wo ich mich eingetragen habe. Dass es "Fake-Listen" gibt, wusste ich nicht. Ich dachte, Bertelsmann sei seriös?


----------



## Pfadfinder (15 April 2008)

*AW: Dauernd Anrufereien trotz Robinsonliste*



Marco001 schrieb:


> Das ist schon die, wo ich mich eingetragen habe. Dass es "Fake-Listen" gibt, wusste ich nicht. Ich dachte, Bertelsmann sei seriös?



Das mögen Sie auch sein, aber es gibt ja auch Callcenter .....
Die Telekom ist ja auch ..seriös und es gibt genug Berichte über ungewollte Verträge/änderungen über deren CallCenter.

Dazu passt diese ältere Meldung:
http://www.manager-magazin.de/it/artikel/0,2828,473838,00.html

Gruß
Pfadfinder


----------



## Marco001 (15 April 2008)

*AW: Dauernd Anrufereien trotz Robinsonliste*

Gibt ja auch Theorien, dass Telekom selber Numern weiterverkauft.
Wir haben noch extra ein ISDN-Telefon, dass eine eigene recht lange Nummer hat, die in keinem Telefonbuch steht. Und trotzdem kommen darüber öfter mal Gewinnanrufe und Unfragen.


----------



## Taschendieb (19 Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht, wie eine Liste vor ohnehin illegalen Werbe-/Spam-Anrufen schützen soll.

Ist das nicht wie wenn ich mich in ene Liste gegen Taschendiebe eintrage und dann erwarte, dass Kriminelle sich daran halten?

Wenn ich Telefonspammer bin oder Taschendieb - ist dann meine Strafe geringer wenn ich nachweislich diese Listen berücksichtige?


----------



## Heiko (19 Oktober 2011)

Die Robinsonlisten sind Relikte aus der Urzeit. So lange man noch legal anbimmeln durfte haben die Listen einem wenigstens die seriöseren Anbieter vom Leib gehalten.


----------



## Marubeni (9 Juli 2013)

Ich bin seit rund 7 Jahren in der Robinsonliste (www.robinsonliste.de) mit Adresse, eMail-Adresse sowie Rufnummern für Festnetz, Mobilfunk und Fax eingetragen. Hatte auch größtenteils meine Ruhe.

Was mich jetzt aber stutzig werden lässt, ist der Umstand, dass ich vor 1-2 Wochen meine Daten dort endlich aktualisiert habe (nach einem 2 Jahre zurückliegenden Umzug), und jetzt plötzlich von allen möglichen Firmen angerufen werde. Ich könnte es ja nachvollziehen, wenn ich kurz nach dem Umzug belästigt worden wäre, weil sich meine Daten ja geändert hatten und nicht mit den Einträgen in der Robinsonliste übereinstimmten. Aber ausgerechnet jetzt nach der Aktualisierung meiner Daten in der Robinsonliste haben diese dubiosen ColdCall-Firmen meine aktuellen Daten und belästigen mich? Wie kann das denn sein?

Bitte keine Kommentare wie "Daran halten sich nur seriöse Firmen" oder so, das weiß ich schließlich auch. Aber wieso haben die mich früher nicht belästigt, sondern erst jetzt? Holen sich diese dubiosen Firmen die Robinsonlisten, um speziell diese Leute jetzt zu behelligen, von denen sie keine aktuelle Daten mehr hatten? DAS würde ich gerne mal wissen. Der Verdacht drängt sich mir im Moment nämlich auf.


----------



## Marco (12 Juli 2013)

Durch die Aktualisierung hast du deine Daten als aktuell bestätigt. Ausserdem muss die Robinsonliste nicht das Leck sein - an die halten sich eh nur seriöse Firmen. Unabhängig davon bräuchte nicht so eine Liste wenn alle sich an das Gesetz halten würden.

Was für Firmen rufen denn an?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Juli 2013)

Man kann der Robinsonliste sicher eine sehr begrenzte Wirksamkeit nachsagen. Aber man kann den Betreibern ganz bestimmt nicht nachsagen, dass etwa persönliche Daten von Eintragern an Adresshändler weitergegeben würden.

Fakt ist: die Robinsonliste gibt keine vollständigen persönlichen Daten heraus, sondern nur sogenannte "Hash-Werte". Was ist ein Hash-Wert? Wer es nicht weiß, bitte lesen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashfunktion
Vereinfacht gesagt: ein Hash-Wert ist eine Art von "Quersumme" aus einer Datenreihe. Wenn ich z.B. persönliche Daten (Name, Adresse) in einen Hash-Wert verwandle, kann ich anschließend aus dem Hash-Wert nicht mehr die ursprünglichen Daten rekonstruieren. Der Hash-Wert dient vielmehr nur und ausschließlich dazu, die Identität zweier Datensätze zu prüfen.

Also: der Adresshändler bekommt von den Betreibern der Robinsonliste eine Sammlung von Hash-Werten. Jetzt kann der Adresshändler einen Abgleich machen zwischen seiner Adressenliste, die er schon hat, und den Hash-Werten der Robinsonliste. Er verwandelt alle Einträge seiner eigenen Adressliste in Hash-Werte und gleicht diese Hash-Werte mit den Hash-Werten der Robinsonliste ab. Auf diese Weise kann er feststellen, welche der Namen aus seiner Adressliste sich bei der Robinsonliste eingetragen haben. Ausschließlich dazu dient die Liste. Der Adresshändler kann aber keinesfalls aus einem Hash-Wert einen persönlichen Datensatz (Name, Adresse) rekonstruieren, also einen Datensatz, den er nicht bereits in seiner eigenen Liste hatte. Das ist technisch nicht möglich.

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Robinsonliste


> *Fazit*
> Bedenken bezüglich des Datenschutzes braucht man bei einem Eintrag in die Robinsonlisten nicht zu haben. Ein Eintrag kann in jedem Fall keinen Schaden anrichten.
> Bezüglich des Schutzes vor elektronischer Werbung und Telefonwerbung gibt es einen bitteren Beigeschmack, denn man soll sich mit dem Eintrag in einer Sperrliste gegen eine Werbepraktik "schützen", die eigentlich ohnehin schon illegal ist, solange kein Werbeeinverständnis vorliegt.
> Der Eintrag in die Robinsonlisten scheint dagegen als Schutz vor adressierter Briefwerbung durchaus Sinn zu machen. Zum Schutz vor elektronischer Werbung oder Telefonwerbung, wie er vom I.D.I. angeboten wird, ist die Robinsonliste, das zeigen die praktischen Erfahrungen, jedoch kaum geeignet.


Also: gegen Telefonwerbung schadet die Robinsonliste nichts, aber sie bringt auch so gut wie nichts.

Wenn eine vermehrte Werbebelästigung zeitlich zufällig mit einem Eintrag (oder Aktualisierung) bei der Robinsonliste zusammenfällt, dann ist der Zusammenfall ziemlich sicher zufällig und hat ganz andere Ursachen. Manchmal reicht eine einzige Datenangabe an einer einzigen unseriösen Stelle, und schon geistert der Datensatz quer durch die Republik, er wird innerhalb kürzester Zeit zwischen den Datenhändlern weiterverkauft. Nach dem Motto: "Jeder darf mal." Es ist ungefähr wie eine Virusinfektion. Einmal zur falschen Zeit in der Straßenbahn neben einem Kodderich gesessen, und man hat die Grippe. Das kann man nur bedingt vermeiden.


----------



## Wolfgang Neher (1 September 2018)

Das ist bei mir genau so, besser ist im Router die Nummern sperren und Postsendungen an Absender zurücksenden als "SPAM"


----------



## jupp11 (1 September 2018)

Wolfgang Neher schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir genau so, besser ist im Router die Nummern sperren und Postsendungen an Absender zurücksenden als "SPAM"


Router sperren bringt bei  mittlerweise ständig wechselnden gespooften Nummern wenig.
Postsendungen an gefakte Adressen auch wenig...


----------



## Hippo (1 September 2018)

Schätze außer ein dickes Fell zuzulegen hilft da nichts.
D.h. Spamanrufe sofort wegdrücken und Papierspam in der Papiertonne zu entsorgen.
Kleine Chancen gibs noch bei Mailspam aber auch da brauchst dann einen guten Anwalt und gute Nerven


----------

